# wfs forestry investment nordmann fir



## tom1ie (1 Sep 2018)

hi all 
i received a prospectus stating that for a €7500 investment i can purchase 0.25 acre with 650 nordmann fir trees which then sell at a guaranteed €23 a tree. This gives you a net return of €14950 after a period of 5 years. 
All the forestry is based in the uk and is managed by walker forestry ltd. 

_When you invest - your funds pay for the preparation, establishment,
reporting, harvesting and sale of your forestry assets. The farm
management team in the UK (Walker Forestry Services Ltd) manages
the maintenance and security of your trees on a daily basis until
maturity.
_
The €23 selling price is after the costs of "rearing" the tree. The tree crop is insured against fire, explosion, pest etcetc.
One of the key points in the prospectus is how brexit will be a benefit as import tariffs to the uk and delays at ports etc will push up the price of european wholesale xmas trees and 5.6million nordmann fir trees were sold in the uk alone last year.  

What do you guys think? Its money that i have and am willing to invest but is this the best approach? 
How would this be treated tax wise as its will be an outside of the eurozone asset in 5 years time?
The scheme seems to be offering 19.9% growth per year.........seems too good to be true?


----------



## RedOnion (1 Sep 2018)

tom1ie said:


> How would this be treated tax wise as its will be an outside of the eurozone asset in 5 years time?


I'd be more worried about ever seeing my money back than the tax treatment!

Plenty of threads here and on other forums about people not getting the promised returns on forestry investments, or getting their initial investment back.

I've yet to find one that over delivered.


----------



## dub_nerd (1 Sep 2018)

tom1ie said:


> ...One of the key points in the prospectus is how brexit will be a benefit as import tariffs to the uk and delays at ports etc will push up the price of european wholesale xmas trees and 5.6million nordmann fir trees were sold in the uk alone last year.



The whole thing sounds dodgy but the bit above is an outright fabrication. Brexit hasn't been negotiated yet so any such speculation is pure crystal ball stuff. If this is a 'key point' it would be enough to convince me that they are charlatans.


----------



## cremeegg (1 Sep 2018)

Ahh the forestry investment debate. 

Specifically Nordmann fir is planted between 3 and 4 thousand per acre.  Say 3,500 at £23 each thats £80,500 per acre. You only get that kind of money for 5 year old forest (is it 5 year old ?) in cloud cuckoo land. There must be whole flocks of cuckoos nesting in that forest. (And cuckoos don't nest!)


However if you want to learn about the economics of investing in forestry and the pitfalls that can arise even in a fundamentally sound proposition. This thread, although quite long is brilliant.

https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/investment-in-irish-forestry-funds.6699


----------



## T McGibney (3 Sep 2018)

cremeegg said:


> However if you want to learn about the economics of investing in forestry and the pitfalls that can arise even in a fundamentally sound proposition. This thread, although quite long is brilliant.
> 
> https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/investment-in-irish-forestry-funds.6699



"Fundamentally sound proposition" 

Those funds weren't investments in forestry at all by the way... For a real forestry investment, you need land.


----------



## peemac (3 Sep 2018)

Sorry, but €23 per tree after growing costs is cloud cuckoo land. 

A top quality 7ft tree will wholesale for about €22-€25, you won't get 650/650 top quality trees


----------

